
Security Engineering - A Guide to Building Dependable Distributed Systems - pius
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~rja14/book.html
======
xenoterracide
chapters for the first book is pdf. I HATE pdf. why can't they be html... sigh
bookmarking.

~~~
xenoterracide
what? am I not allowed to hate pdf? I would say something useful on it, if the
medium were more accessible. but instead I have to download it piece by piece.
then merge it together to make a full book. Then I have the problem that pdfs
just don't work the same as web pages, they are more like images.

